# shortening a 12ft surf rod



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a 12ft surf rod I was thinking of shortening a foot or so ,what's the best way to go about this ,and would if affect the rod any? Thanks.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I find that car doors and tailgates are the most efficient tools for successfully shortening most rods.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

1BadF350 said:


> I find that car doors and tailgates are the most efficient tools for successfully shortening most rods.


Lol, but I'm looking for more of a controlled way


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> I have a 12ft surf rod I was thinking of shortening a foot or so ,what's the best way to go about this ,and would if affect the rod any? Thanks.


Best way - buy an 11' rod.... 

Will it affect the rod? Yes. To cut a foot from the tip will drastically alter the action making it stiffer. Not a good idea if you like the action of the rod. Cutting a foot off the butt will most likely require moving the reel seat unless you are OK with a stumpy handle.

If you really want to shorten the rod and are OK with a change in the action try this. Carefully cut the rod just below the first guide (not the tip top) with a dremel tool or hacksaw. Replace with an appropriate sized tip top guide. Cast the rod. This will most likely only give you 5-6" but will not alter the action as much as a foot. 

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I had an Ocean Master 12'6", 6-12 oz rod and wanted it a tad shorter so I could hold the butt on my thigh and thumb the reel. Cut 6" of the butt. Works just as good as my other 12'6" OM rods.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have never seen a 12'6" om surf rod.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

maybe a little off each end,won't effect the action too much.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I had a 6' 6" Ugly Stik spinning rod that developed a crack right at the handle. (from "somebody's" foot)
I cut 12" off the butt end with a coping saw. 
(the smoother the blade, the less chance of running cracks up the rod)
Then, with a 1/2" drill bit, I drilled out the rod remnants from the handle " very carefully " slow and careful.
Then, roughed up the butt end of the rod with coarse sandpaper and used 5 minute epoxy to set the shortened rod into place.
only epoxy about 1/3 of the cavity at one time. 1/3 first, then another 3rd, then the remaining 3rd.
this will keep the rod blank from filling up with epoxy from the bottom end.
Use whatever it takes to hold the blank in place evenly so it won't be lop sided.
Works just fine for me.
*DO NOT TAKE ANY OFF THE TIP *!!! and avoid the Car Door thing LOL
In my opinion, that is where your action is - the upper half of the rod, not the bottom half.
I used 5 minute epoxy b/c that is what I had on hand at the time.
And for me, I like this rod for around pilings on the dock for sheepshead.

- - - this is just my dos centavos - - - 

Anyone that has lost more than a couple of inches off the TIP of a rod KNOWS it definitely affects the action. IMO


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

My bad. I have three 12' OMs but one is now 11'6".


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yes you can take some off the butt with less effect than cutting the tip but taking a foot off the butt will change the action and overall character of the rod. On a long surf rod that has a longer than average butt cap to reel seat distance you can "cut to fit" but be sure it is what you want. Once cut, it is very difficult to add length back. 

Rods that are built to throw heavy payloads are often factory built with a longer (30"+) butt to reel seat length. This gives the advantage of leverage when throwing the heavy weights. Cutting a 32" handle back to 20" does not leave much room for leverage.

Tommy


----------

